# New Member.



## VersaNation.com (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys. My name is Cody, I am the owner of a 2008 Nissan Versa SL.

Here are some pictures of my ride.

Stock:









Megan Racing Lowering Springs Installed:









Custom Painted Interior (Orange):

























New Shoes:

























Underglow:









Smoked Taillights:

































Re-Dyed The Inside (Orange to Matte Black):










Hope you guys enjoy. I have some more stuff coming soon!
:givebeer:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Lol glad to see you're here too!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard, obviously you are a very proud owner. Happy motoring.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

I the way home from work there was a versa HB in front of me. I was a little annoyed cause they seemed to take forever to notice the green light, then at another intersection it did a few little bunny hops with taking off, then it all made sense haha!! They seem like great little cars, I want one if I can ever afford a new car.


----------

